# mp3 portable player suche



## root_alpha (13. August 2004)

Hi,

wie der Titel schon sagt, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten, kleinen tragbaren MP3 Player, sollte mit einer Festplatte laufen.

Habt Ihr da einen Tip für mich!? den ich möchte mir nicht unbedingt den Appel IPod kaufen.


----------



## Erpel (16. August 2004)

Da kann ich nur fragen: Warum nicht? ;-)
Im Ernst, die Gründe die für dich gegen den Marktführer von Aplle sprechen wären hilfreich dabei dir was anderes zu empfehlen.


----------



## root_alpha (16. August 2004)

Hi@Erpel

Nun, mir ist klar das der IPod einer der besten Player ist nur hat ein Admin-Kollege aus einem anderen Forum seinen IPod schon ganze vier mal wieder an Apple zurück gesendet weil jedes mal was anderes kaputt war.
Einmal war nach dem entpacken das Display im Eimer, ein anderes mal fehlte der Akku usw.
Und wenn man dann noch dem Service erklären muss das der IPod noch nicht einmal Benutzt wurde und er trotzdem nicht geht dann verzichte ich gerne auf den Marktführer.


----------



## ChrisStangl (31. August 2004)

Von TrekStor gibts nen schönen Player... Klein, handlich, robust, nicht allzu teuer...
Der iBeat 100 ist echt ok


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. August 2004)

Ich hab mir in den Läden einige angeschaut.
Am Ende war es dann ein iRiver iHP-140, abgesehen davon das wie bei den meisten die Kopfhörer nichts taugen gibt es nichts schlechtes was ich über das Gerät sagen könnte.
Vor allem die Bedienung finde ich sehr gelungen, und er hat nicht wie der Ipod diesen Kopierschutz eingebaut 
Ich glaube für 10-20€ gibt es den auch mit einem 2 zoll TFT Display mit 260.000 Farben, der kann dann auch noch Jpeg, bmp oder txt dateien anzeigen 

Die Probleme mit dem Ipod hat ein Bekannter von mir auch, und wenn ich mich so in anderen Foren umschaue scheint das bei dem Ipod keine Seltenheit zu sein


----------



## root_alpha (31. August 2004)

Hi@ChrisStangl

Danke für den Tip zum Player nur sollte es etwas mehr an MB sein.

@DJ Teac

Auch Dir danke für den Tip, den Player hatte ich auch in der Hand aber wie schon gesagt ich brauch da mehr MB/Gig da ich das ganze auch als "quasi" Externe Platte verwenden möchte 

Nun nach etwas Testen und vergleichen habe ich mich jetzt für den Creative NOMAD MuVo² 4GB entschieden _Link !.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil!? Habe da bis jetzt nichts schlechtes gehört!.
Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch ein paar gute Kopfhörer dazu denn die wo mitgeliefert werden sind natürlich auch nicht die besten :/

Kann mir da auch jemand evtl. einen Tip geben für brauchbare Kopfhörer!?.


----------



## Radhad (31. August 2004)

Wo findet man denn Preise zu dem MP3 Portable Player bzw. wo könnte man den kaufen?


MfG Radhad


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. September 2004)

@root_alpha: Der I River hat 40GB das sollte doch eigentlich reichen


----------



## root_alpha (4. September 2004)

Hi @ DJ Teac

Jo, das der Player 40Gig hat stimmt  Mir haben aber die Testberichte von dem Player nicht so gefallen, so das eben der Zuschlag für den Creativ player viel.

@Radhad
Also ich habe den Player über Amazon bestellt, kostet dort 219,00 € dazu kam noch ein Bügel Kopfhörer von Sennheiser  alles in allem kostet der spaß 245,-€uronen.

Billiger kannst du das ganze evtl. über e-bay bekommen!?.


----------

